# USCutter LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter w/ Sure Cuts A Lot Pro Design & Cut Software



## civiclxchick (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all !! So I just want to say first this forum is truly great, everyone is so helpful and knowledgeable!! So on to my question ... does anyone currently have or have experience with the USCutter LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter w/ Sure Cuts A Lot Pro Design & Cut Software. On the USCutter website, it sells for $399.00. I originally purchased the SC Series not realizing I was going to need contour cutting. I am mainly curious on the contour cutting outcome is on the LaserPoint II vinyl cutter for inkjet transfers. I'm assuming the vinyl cutting works the same as teh SC Series, which I'm happy with the way it works. I really just need to know if someone has a LaserPoint II cutter and if so how the contour cutting works on it.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Chick, I just got mine on Monday. I am currently just cutting vinyl for team shirts. I hope to use the contour cut this weekend. But as of yet the laser has not come on. So I'm really not sure. It's just been doing plain cuts. I bought this to do contour cuts. Hope to see your input also on the machine. 

The manual is hilarious. Definitely translated from Chinese or whatever to English.

G


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

I am purchasing the Laserpoint II. I am coming across this thread and wondering if either of you have used the "contour cutting" feature on this cutter? I want to get really good doing rhinestones so I wanted to know if this was the best bang for my buck for "contour cutting" for an entry level unit in the $300-$500 range? 

NOTE: I "could" pay the extra $100 and get the GCC Expert LX, however, if I am going to have the same results with the US Cutter SC model or Laserpoint II, then there's no logical reason to spend the extra money. 

Your thoughts please since you all have had the units for a long time now and I'm hopeful that you have tried the contour cutting feature and it's precision. Thank you in advance for your help, folks.


----------

